# The rabbit bit!



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 19, 2009)

Yesterday, i cleaned out Ruby's rabbit home. This morning, as usual, i fed her a carrot. At about 10, i put in some dry food, and while she eats I norally pick out some poo with a bag. This morning, Ruby takes a look at the bag, and bit me!

Is this normal rabbit behaviour? I have noticed before Ruby isn't that keen on the bag, but i am carefull not to put it near her face or anything like that. She bit hard enough to draw blood. While i'm sure i will live another day i dont want to find her biting Ava.

Usually, Ruby is a happy rabbit. Ava puts her fingers in the cage all the time. She has never been aggressive the whole time we had her. Yesterday, while being cleaned out, she took to hiding behind the sofa (a little unusual) so perhaps she is just feeling unwell?

Thanks folks!


----------



## Isa (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmmm Maybe Ruby was sooo scared of the bag that she was stressed out and thougt you wanted to put her near the bag? Once, my cat was looking outside the window, the window was closed. My cat was super nice cat, always looking for human affection . One day, he saw a stray cat outside the window, the cat was mad at my cat so he started to make the angry cat noise, well since I did not want my cat (Pistache) to see that, I took Pistache in my arms, but he went crazy and bit my finger, sooo hard that I had to go to the hospital.


----------



## Nay (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi there, many times rabbits get cage aggressive.I am pretty sure this link has some good ideas. if not let me know. I am on my way to work and didn't really check out for your particular problem. Rabbits are great!!
Don't worry it will work out.
Na
http://hopline.org/


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 19, 2009)

Your story reminds me of the only time one of our pet rats bit me. It was Geesh and she jumped on my hand very aggressively when I reached into the cage. Turns out she was hiding a baby in the substrate behind her!

Are you sure Ruby isn't pregnant?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't say for sure if it is normal behaviour, I had a rabbit for about ten years and never once got bitten.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 20, 2009)

I guess that she could be. Great, just what i wanted for christmas, Rabbit babies  Maybe i should take her to a vet tomorrow anyway and get her checked over. She seems fine this morning.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Dec 20, 2009)

Female rabbits get like that when they are pregnant. Is she with a male? if not maybe she was just having an of day


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 20, 2009)

No she isn't with a male. She is a rescue rabbit and so possibly at some point may have been with a male. I think the vet's will be shut tomorrow, as we have 4 inches of snow here. She is a fat rabbit. She isn't bothered when i pick her up or anything. Maybe ill get her out and examine her tummy. Is realising she is pregnant fairly obvious?


----------



## bikerchicspain (Dec 20, 2009)

Not always no, shewas probaly having a rotten day. keep us informed


----------



## dmmj (Dec 21, 2009)

I believe that most rescues spay and nueter their rabbits, But I could be wrong.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 21, 2009)

So was the vet's closed today due to your massive snowstorm?

Hope Ruby has returned to full serenity.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 22, 2009)

Everything is closed  now over a foot of snow and its still falling. All i have in my freezer is breastmilk and gooseberries! And it doesnt look like ill be able to drop Ava in the next village tomorrow with the in laws let alone the 30 mile round trip to asda... grrr 

The upside - sledging!  AND no more of Ruby biting!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 22, 2009)

My rabbits have bitten me - and it hurts! They only became aggressive when I tried to add a new rabbit. They are very territorial and have to be bonded slowly to a new rabbit. I have a rescue rabbit that was caged all the time and he became very "cage protective" and would bite if anyone put their hand in the cage. He's better now, but every now and then, if I reach in his pen, over his head he'll bit me. I'm betting the bag frightened yours - maybe the sound of it and he reacted. I'm sure other than that you don't have to worry about it being aggressive. Good luck!


----------



## chadk (Dec 22, 2009)

How long have you had her?


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 23, 2009)

I have since not used the bag, and Ruby has been fine. She doens't seem to get cage aggressive - anyone including my toddler can open it, put thier hand in, stroke her, put food in, or anything without being biten. 

Chadk- we have had her probably around a month now. I went to buy a spare UVB strip and came back with the rabbit  lol. She seems to have settled in otherwise ok- i make sure she is out of her cage at least once a day but she gets plenty of interaction.


----------

